# Cabelas Euro & Vortex Razor Spotter



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I have my Cabelas Euro Binoc's listed on KSL.com as well as my Vortex Razor 16-48 X 65 spotting scope if anyone is interested. Would sell for $50 less that my list price to a forum member. See links...

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=35685604&cat=405&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=10

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=35685484&cat=405&lpid=0&search=&ad_cid=11


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Both items have been sold. Thanks


----------

